
Apple TV+ subscription service - UkiahSmith
https://www.apple.com/apple-tv-plus/
======
UkiahSmith
Apple is including 1 year of service free with new hardware. That is going to
be a very strong push and get a lot of people using it.

~~~
ddavis
The $5/month price is probably going to ensure no one cancels after the year.

~~~
UkiahSmith
Exactly, even if people are not using it heavily the price is so low that it
makes sense for them to just keep it.

------
Rebelgecko
$5/month is a pretty reasonable price considering there won't be a ton of
content

------
purple_ducks
Hopefully Apple's content is more HBO-like and less Netflix-like.

